# cats cats cats



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

*your cat. my cat. funny cats? what you learned from cats? vids, pics, gifs....ALL the cats!*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Finally, a thread I can get behind.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Karsten

Get behind, hilarious. :lol

That cat looks like it's following the cursor on the screen.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

:/


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Cats are really soft. I don't even understand why anyone would even compare them to dogs, its an insult. Cats are to be compared to humans, not dogs! In many ways, cats are even more caring than a lot of humans are. Back when I was dating and I was telling my girlfriends how much I love them, I was always comparing them to the cats. I also wrote a poem for a cat that I used to have back in Russia: 

Мяу мяу му миу
Спи мяукалка миу
Лапу доверяет
Мягко мягко плачет

The translation of that poem is 

Miau miau moo miaoo
Go to sleep miau-sayer miaoo
She trusts me with her paw
And she cries really softly

I liked to move the paw of that cat up and down while reading her that poem. Also when I was that same age I would move my mom's hand up and down and read her that very same poem. And, much later in life, when I had girlfriends, I would move girlfriends hands up and down and read them that poem as well. 

When I had my last girlfriend, I was renting a room where the landlord had cats. I would take cats to the room and skype with my girlfriend, and show her cats in front of the camera. There was that one time when the cat was trying to get out of the room and was trying to stand on two paws in order to open a door. Now the door was opening inward, so I purposely sat in front of the door in order for the cat not to be able to open it, and took the laptop with a camera with me. The my girlfriend was saying "let her go" and I was like "but she is really soft" and my girlfriend was like "but she really has to go" and I was like "and I like not letting her go when she really has to, it feels the same way as not letting you off of skype when you have to go". 

Also, me and my last girlfriend were playing what we called "softy game". You see I used the word "softy" with two different meanings: on the one hand it meant "cat" and on the other hand it was a nickname for my girlfriend. Likewise I had two different meanings for the word "melt": cat melts when she purrs, and my girlfriend melts when she says "awww" and/or when I hug her. So anyway, when I was calling her a softy she was telling me that I was a bigger softy and I was telling her that no she was a bigger softy. And we would both think of reasons why the other person is a bigger softy. So one of those times she said that if she is a cat I am a tiger, because in her mind a tiger is bigger softy than a cat since a tiger is bigger. And I said yes its true that I am a tiger, but a cat is a bigger softy than a tiger since a cat contains a lot more softness than a tiger does. And she said tiger is just a big soft ball of furr. And I said that cat is a lot softer. And she was like tiger is just like a cat just bigger in size. She also told me that the only reason why a cat doesn't eat a human is that she knows that she can't, but I said no, the cat doesn't eat a human because she is really soft and caring. And she said that if I were to be put in a cell with a cat, and then suddenly either cat were to become larger or I were to become smaller I would be screaming "please help me the cat is getting unsoft" and I was like "no, the cat would never hurt a human no matter what". Then few months down the road she shown me a video of how a cat saved little kid from a dog, and I was like "see thats what I am talking about, that proves that cats are really caring and would never eat a human" and she was like "no, its God that made the cat do it" and I was like "no, the cat did that all by herself because cats are really caring". 

There was one time when my girlfriend suggested I give tuna to my landlord's cats in order for them to like me better. I did that, and it worked. So ever since then I was telling her that on my next visit I would get her a tuna in order to "soften her up" (we were few states aoart and it was long distance relationsihp). She told me that she doesn't eat tuna because she only eats local produce and tuna is imported from China, and I was telling her that if I give her that if I were to give her a hug with one hand while spoon-feeding her tuna with the other hand, she would eat it because she would melt. I never actually tried it, but I liked telling her how I would.


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

YES FINALLY more cats. Welcome to the show, folks:

Here's my cat Roo Roo









Here a video of him, terrified of a banana peel :banana
This JUST happened last night after letting him in lol

__
http://instagr.am/p/BYLyppklEK0/


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cats, love them all. :mushy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

BEHOLD MAH CAT.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:lol Literally right after I posted my previous picture I looked over my shoulder and she was all


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@*tehuti88*

:lol

It's like what am I doing on that screen over there look.  :grin2:


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Ahhhh these are too cute! Keep them coming XD 

I personally have a dog and I'd love to have cats too but my mother is afraid of them due to a childhood trauma where someone sneaked up behind her with a huge cat to scare her lol.

I love to watch them eat too, especially when the start licking the plate lol it's so cute :3

Still remember when I was a kid, a huge, fat and white furry cat was found resting in front of my house door lol. I couldn't stop fluffing it's fur and I did not want to leave hahaha it was so nice :')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Had to steal a few gifs from one of Sacrieur's cat threads.




























I miss @Sacrieur, I wonder if he's grown into a full adult cat yet.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I mostly took pictures of my cat when she was a kitten, here she is a while ago asleep looking like she just died or something.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

everyone's contributions to this thread :heart :heart :heart

@crimeclub @tehuti88 @Noraborealis your cats are so gorgeous. nora is your's a maine coone? i love how the colouring on everyone's cats is so gorgeous and unique.

this is my house EVERY day:










this is every few days, anyone relate?:










@causalset it's really nice to see that softer side of you!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


>


 Cute. I'm partial to the one on the left.


----------



## tulipz (Jul 8, 2017)

this is the best thread.


tried to attach a pic of my cat but apparently the file is too big


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I love cats, and this is my cat. Pic is from last year, but he still looks the same


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

One of my moms cats,she has 6.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. This thread is my Shangri La.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

HiddenFathoms said:


> this is every few days, anyone relate?:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

haha @crimeclub ^










@Shadow1 @shuckey this one's for you (smiles in remembrance of my first - ok _only_ so far  - group chat)


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

crimeclub said:


>


This confirms my suspicion that my dog might actually be a cat posing as a dog.

* Space Alien Cats:*






*Metal Cats:*






*Hustler Cat:*






*Lazy Grumpy Cat:*






*Unlucky Cat:*






*Kitten and Friends:*






*Hallucinogenic Cat (If I had just an ounce of whatever the animators,writers and producers were having when they made this show, I would be cured of my anxiety for sure):*






*Coolest Cat Gang in the World. These cats are real mother ****ing G's. Ain't nobody ****ing with this cats:*


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

@HiddenFathoms
Yeah I think he is partly so. His brother is even bigger and seems to have more of the characteristics. Come to think of it, the mother was like that too.

I don't get this cat. He just sat there like this for like 5 minutes straight.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I miss @Sacrieur, I wonder if he's grown into a full adult cat yet.


Today I just sorta lied around on the floor for a while, rolled over, and then lied on the couch some more. It was a pretty great day.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Noraborealis said:


>


:lol This is my cat.

*rolls around on the floor, hiding her face with her paws* "Look at me, I'm so cuuuuute"
*pick her up to hug her* "NO STOP THAT DAMMIT WHAT ARE YOU DOING"


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

tehuti88 said:


> :lol This is my cat.
> 
> *rolls around on the floor, hiding her face with her paws* "Look at me, I'm so cuuuuute"
> *pick her up to hug her* "NO STOP THAT DAMMIT WHAT ARE YOU DOING"


:clap

"Kitty decides when it is petting time." :yes


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

gta lol


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Eternal Solitude

your entire post made my heart squirm with glee


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@SusanStorm those eyes!!
@Dissipated he looks like a little lion. sooo regal. are all 6 similar in looks?
@doe deer, i am so sorry. (respectful hug) my cat is 19 and dealing with kidney disease so i know that is something i am going to have to face also. your light coloured pair are so sweet!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

my cat is introverted like me










but she likes to fly and goes most wherever i travel










i always wonder how her brain works? what does she think about?










it's true @doe deer. i just count any time i have left with her as really special (smile).

@Ghst @Noraborealis meow!


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

@HiddenFathoms
Oh my dear goodness in all that is holy! :O

She is the most gorgeous cat ever! She doesn't look a day over.. kitten. That is so cool how she travels with you. She looks like one of those royal cats that you'd see beside people in an oil painting and within a fancy mansion.


----------



## cckmp (Feb 6, 2016)

_Toxoplasma gondii_ is the most common protozoan parasite in developed nations. Following the initial acute phase of infection, the parasite assumes a latent form. Up to 80% of the population may be infected, depending on eating habits and exposure to cats.1 The dormant form of _T. gondii_ is found predominantly in nervous and muscle tissues in infected hosts. Until recently, latent infections in humans were assumed to be asymptomatic. Results of animal studies and recent studies of personality profiles, behavior, and psychomotor performance, however, have led to a reconsideration of this assumption.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2526142/

I like cats too, hmmm I wonder.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Noraborealis said:


> @HiddenFathoms
> Oh my dear goodness in all that is holy! :O
> 
> She is the most gorgeous cat ever! She doesn't look a day over.. kitten. That is so cool how she travels with you. She looks like one of those royal cats that you'd see beside people in an oil painting and within a fancy mansion.


hahaha, she would probably agree with that estimation...and reluctantly contents herself with living in a basement apartment 

i do love that she will travel with me. we made a 14 hour drive this spring and she really hated that. but she LOVES flying. we usually have sushi together at the airport and then she just sleeps under the seat.

wow, you are observant. she is the size of a kitten still. and she is super playful like one. ok (blushes) i am going to stop hogging the thread rhapsodizing about my friend :b

@cckmp :afr :afr :afr


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

My favorite series as a kid


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Firemen rescuing cats










































the last one reminded me of @truant's answer to question 10 in the "if I really knew you" topic :lol


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> the last one reminded me of @truant's answer to question 10 in the "if I really knew you" topic :lol


Lol. The last is an actual meme. I'd forgotten about it.










My cat and I have a very conflicted relationship. We're constantly foiling each other's plans.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Today I just sorta lied around on the floor for a while, rolled over, and then lied on the couch some more. It was a pretty great day.


Sounds like you had a big day that day, hopefully you had a nice nap after all that.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Have logged back into my old Flickr account. Cosmas Spam!


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

HiddenFathoms said:


> my cat is introverted like me


She looks kinda like my babeh fur ball.

:heart


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Very cute pictures. I have much respect for cats (and all animals).


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> Have logged back into my old Flickr account. Cosmas Spam!


Hahahaha. AWesome.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Oh man, this is adorable.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Oh man, this is adorable.


:grin2:


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Cats are the best!


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

oh my @Grand! they could be siblings (jaw drops)

especially their eyes and the way their fur is!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cats are snuggly AND buggly at the same time.


----------



## akb (Sep 27, 2017)

I have 4 cats  I'll try and post pictures later


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Cats can not only be cute and fluffy, they can also be dignified.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm listening to Elton John's song "Honky Cat"


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@komorikun
Because you wanted to see a fat cat  :grin2:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Who is that fat cat? It's huge!!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

8888 said:


>


 There's something you don't see everyday. :lol


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

He returns!!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> There's something you don't see everyday. :lol


True.

Here's another thing you don't see everyday. The cats are apparently groomed this way and it's not naturally occurring.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw a cat that looked similar to this one:









I tried to befriend the kitty, but of course he/she ran away. :cry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grand said:


> I saw a cat that looked similar to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad he/she ran away. Do you know what kind of cat is in the picture?


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

8888 said:


> Too bad he/she ran away. Do you know what kind of cat is in the picture?


I'd say it's an orange and white tabby cat. I just typed in "white cat orange spots" to find that photo.


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

I like one joke: Dog thinks,"My owner feeds me, cares of me, probably, he is the God". Cat thinks,"This human feeds me, cares of me, probably, I am the God".


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


>





SamanthaStrange said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I literally live in a neighborhood full of outside cats. Before that I had an outside cat and I always seem to make friends with the ones i meet, or at the least we are cool with each others presence. You just have to respect their boundaries and as far as i know they aren't really meant to be indoors forever. They just have too much "wild" in them. That is what makes them so aloof compared to dogs for example. But yeah, anyways, cats are cool.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grand said:


> I'd say it's an orange and white tabby cat. I just typed in "white cat orange spots" to find that photo.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

@Alex4You I found your thread!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

alistair darling cat;


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

F***ing early Christmas decorations


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ 
Hahahahahahahahhajaahahahajahajajahajhahahahahahahahahah 
That is F ing hillerious .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Take *THAT *you pink rubber penis!!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Feline Perfection*


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I'm not really a cat person but those two last photos are very cute.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Look at this orange cat making bread on his owner:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


CUUUUUUUTE


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.





harrison said:


> I'm not really a cat person but those two last photos are very cute.





geraltofrivia said:


> CUUUUUUUTE


:grin2: Glad you all enjoyed them.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I want this one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No catloaves?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Amon said:


> No catloaves?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

EBecca said:


>


:lol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

8888 said:


>


My cat would go straight to the butter.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

greentea33 said:


> My cat would go straight to the butter.


Makes sense, I'm surprised that cat didn't.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a volunteer at a shelter for cats and here's some of the current residents there right meow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

SusanStorm said:


> I'm a volunteer at a shelter for cats and here's some of the current residents there right meow


Ahhhh. They are all so cute. I really like that fluffy one at the bottom.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Not mine, but whoaa those whiskers are long


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

cinto said:


> Not mine, but whoaa those whiskers are long


Are longer whiskers a good thing?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I want a puppy. Oops, wrong thread. Haha.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Are longer whiskers a good thing?


That's too deep of a question for me, buuut

I usually see cats with smaller whiskers that don't stand out as much, and cats are farsighted so whiskers help them to sense that their prey is in the proper position for that fatal bite, just a bit of Google info for your curiosity.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

cinto said:


> That's too deep of a question for me, buuut
> 
> I usually see cats with smaller whiskers that don't stand out as much, and cats are farsighted so whiskers help them to sense that their prey is in the proper position for that fatal bite, just a bit of Google info for your curiosity.


Such sinister, cute things.

Thank god I'm not a mouse...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:lol One of my cats is exactly like this one, black and white with pink nose and paw pads. When she was a kitten she would also smack her face with her hind paws.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kitten fashion by decade.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I came in here looking for loaf


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ A pandiculating kitten.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

https://static.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/maine-****-cat-photography-robert-sijka-67-57ad952ba9cac__880.jpg
https://static.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/maine-****-cat-photography-robert-sijka-65-57ad8f2e15bd3__880.jpg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@komorikun


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I miss my cat. Ranger Bartholomew Atikis Atkinson the 3rd


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lohikaarme said:


> @komorikun


Was that your cat?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@komorikun Nope just found it. :b


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

00:37 Heart Melt Sandwich!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

When you're watching a movie with your parents and you're silently praying no saucy sex scene comes on.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I sure do like cats!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> I sure do like cats!


I do too but I'm allergic so I can't really be around them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

My apartmentmate's cat. 

She's so photogenic, I can't stop taking pictures of her. :3


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

in case anyone wants to follow this cat on ig: http://instagram.com/nathan_thebeachcat


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> My apartmentmate's cat.
> 
> She's so photogenic, I can't stop taking pictures of her. :3


Aww, she looks so comfy in the second picture.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

Can we take a moment and appreciate cat paws? Cuz omg look at those cute puffy pillows


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cavecanem said:


> Can we take a moment and appreciate cat paws? Cuz omg look at those cute puffy pillows


Those photos gave me pause.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## genuris (Feb 28, 2018)

lovely


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

My Cat LOVES this Youtube channel. It usually relaxes/puts her to sleep in under 10 minutes. 
She likes the ones for anxiety but all of the other ones too:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

She's ready to rock but gettin' nuttin'.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=165341767502821



I feel this is so like you (someone I have in my mind now)... Don't be so evil :O


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Friendliest cat:*








*
Cutest tiniest cat:*









*Most dangerous cat:*


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Kitty woke me up at 3:30 a.m. because he was bored. I had trouble falling back asleep after that. This morning I remembered that they make videos to entertain cats and when I tried it out on him . . .


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

firestar said:


> Kitty woke me up at 3:30 a.m. because he was bored. I had trouble falling back asleep after that. This morning I remembered that they make videos to entertain cats and when I tried it out on him . . .


Darn kitty waking you up. I didn't know they made videos for cats.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*they come to me like Evan Almighty*

only when I've got to know them

most usual don't like a stranger.. fear.

Same I have for all humans too. a threat they are. they need to earn respect but they fail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Sigh, cats are only using auto-tune these days.. Where is the real music?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My outdoor calico cat just had four kittens this morning. I might try to get a pic, but kind of leaving her alone.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My new batch of cuteness. They needed an emergency home umbilical cord operation, but they are doing well now.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


>


If one of mine goes missing, I know where to look.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Our new little squirrel hunters. Yesterday a squirl ran into the barn, and after about a minute he comes running out with the mom cat chasing him.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

http://imgur.com/Hcslnje


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Wanderlust26 said:


>


These pictures are amazing! :grin2:


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> These pictures are amazing! :grin2:


Thanks! Wish I could say I took them but I found them on tumblr. hah


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

My spirit kitty ♡


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I miss when my little buddy used to hang out with me. Now he's always busy out hunting mice.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


 Rabits are awesome! :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

black cat - janet jackson


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

A friend of mine said, you do not choose the cat life, the cat life chooses you. It's true and once you go down life is never the same. Cats are wonderful examples of how to live. They're self-ful, not selfish as some believe. And they have a great sense of adventure and humor. Most of the games I play with my cats, the cats, themselves, made up. They create the game and if I'm paying attention and play along, it can be hours of fun.....and blood, haha. My hands are full of holes.

Louie lives to play. If I refuse to play with him he bites me on the foot....and sometimes when I play with him he also bites me on the foot. He is a tank--15 pounds with the ability to correct for his lack of coordination with brute strength. He's incredibly friendly and always means well but is so naturally rough and strong that he, inadvertently, can offend, haha. 

Skip is the cleverest of the bunch...and the most difficult--a drama queen if there ever was one. Skip lives to go outside so I escort him out every day but don't let him get far due to traffic and coyotes. He has nearly died on several occasions. Once he jumped up into the fireplace flue without us knowing it and Betsy started the fire. A minute later with flames rising I hear Betsy scream as Skip jumped down and scurried out before disaster struck. His whiskers were singed and they didn't grow all the way back for months. I've crawled under the house to get him several times and, once, he hid in the clothes in the dryer and did a couple rotations before I rescued him, lol. He hates all other animals, haha, and has personality coming out his ears.

Cleo was a stray that adopted us ten years ago. She's a survivor, staying mostly outside and never coming in our house on account of her fear of Skip. Luckily the neighbors let her sleep in their house so she stays relatively safe. She is a small tabby but routinely runs off cats much larger than her. Don't mess with Cleo.

Philo is also a stray who adopted us three months ago. This cat has not one mean bone in its body. When I took him to the vet he was so scared but would not bare his claws nor bite me when I forced him into the cat carrier. He spends a good portion of the day in our backyard but always leaves for places unknown at night. I have a lot of anxiety about him. I continually try to incorporate him into the household but he's too afraid of Skip and Louie. He'll come inside but only so long as they are nowhere to be seen.

The dynamic is complicated. It is a constant balancing act. But, of course, well worth it. They give me more than I'll ever give them.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

We had to give my black kitten away. We actually found out he was a girl and someone wanted a mom cat.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chevy396 said:


> We had to give my black kitten away. We actually found out he was a girl and someone wanted a mom cat.


Aww Oh no, I loved her. Looked like a little panther. hopefully it's a good home.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

For Wakanda!


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

The old classic boxing kitten. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww Oh no, I loved her. Looked like a little panther. hopefully it's a good home.


Thanks, but she was a pretty independent outdoor cat so i think she'll be fine, plus i will get to choose a new one here pretty soon. 

After a while she decided i wasn't allowed to hold her or get within a few feet unless i brought sushi lol.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

kesker said:


> A friend of mine said, *you do not choose the cat life, the cat life chooses you.* It's true and once you go down life is never the same. Cats are wonderful examples of how to live. They're self-ful, not selfish as some believe. And they have a great sense of adventure and humor. Most of the games I play with my cats, the cats, themselves, made up. They create the game and if I'm paying attention and play along, it can be hours of fun.....and blood, haha. My hands are full of holes.


Exactly  I love my cat more than anything, even though he sucks up a lot of my time and I worry about him constantly.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Aww, i hope she is happy in her new home


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

@christacat Cute- is it a ragdoll?


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

8888 said:


>


Haha this is 😂


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)




----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Known said:


> @christacat Cute- is it a ragdoll?


yes


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

christacat said:


> yes


Aww that’s nice mines is 7 months


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

This thread needs to keep moving forward... Cats are my jam. Kitty Jelly. 

So here is the intense stare of one of our boys. He does that alllll the time.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Most chilled cat ever


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Fever Dream said:


>


This is such a lovely photo so cute 🥰


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

These are some hungry kittens!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The girl in the apartment above me has an adorable female black and white cat with a tuxedo look. She specially built a cat flap into the door of her balcony porch; the cat can get in and out by jumping a couple feet to or from the low balcony. I've petted the cat many times, and so have others; she's very sweet. The issue is that the girl doesn't put a collar on her. So people in the area are finding this cat roaming around and wondering if it's a stray cat. Some are feeding and putting out water outside the building; one lady told me she'd cleared it with the girl. The girl put a sheet of paper on the front door explaining that her cat can get in and out, and not to worry about her if she's outside in the cold. She said she doesn't put a collar on her because it would cause someone to take the cat to a shelter, thinking it had broken out (and she said that's happened). Huh?! That's the exact opposite of what most people would think. If you spot a collar with an addess tag, people would know the cat _is_ owned. As it is, I'm sure that people spotted this sweet kitty roaming around without a collar and wondered if she belonged to anybody and if they could snap her up themselves.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My parent's cat decided to make a box fort earlier 🙂. I wanted to share a video but their internet is really slow, they have another cat that grabs her toy mouse and moves it to the kitchen where she will meow at it for a couple of minutes.

My mom also likes to put candles in cages 😆. I often liberate them by taking them out and setting them free. I'll yell at the candles to run, but they never do.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

zonebox said:


> View attachment 148433
> 
> 
> My parent's cat decided to make a box fort earlier 🙂. I wanted to share a video but their internet is really slow, they have another cat that grabs her toy mouse and moves it to the kitchen where she will meow at it for a couple of minutes.


I love black cats / miniature panthers 🐈‍⬛

All cats seem addicted to boxes though. If you show them a box, they want to sit inside. Even a lot of big cats seem to be attracted to the idea.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe my upstairs neighbor's kitty whom I mentioned above killed a mouse and left it for me. It was on the landing to the stairs outside my place where I usually pet her. I guess the assumption is that cats kill animals and leave them for you to help you out. So maybe I should be flattered?


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

meet my cat "tuğrul". sorry if it sounds weird in english lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I prefer adult cats, I think they're cuter but I don't mind kittens (all of them?) being president either.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cats are pretty aggressive themselves though. I was thinking recently turning certain figures into rabbits would be a good idea.

Cats are kind of funny because they don't generally care about Humans or others in the way dogs were bred to, but they sometimes consider other animals property or defend them on a territorial basis or they adopt dogs and toddlers so you get situations like this:



See this video mentions the cat adopted the family too:













lol their decision making isn't always great from a Human perspective:


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## ColoredSky (Jun 30, 2021)

The cat who lives under my friend's building faced a dog who hunted and ate a bird. I stood between them to prevent a fight. But he stayed in her territory and ate her food as she watched him. The neighbour came to see the dog under the car and so he pushed the dog to make him leave, and she watched the show blinking her eyes slowly, conveying relaxation or contentment. I wish the dog bited him, though.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Kitties Cutiee 🐈 on Instagram: "Cuteness overload 💕"


Kitties Cutiee 🐈 shared a post on Instagram: "Cuteness overload 💕". Follow their account to see 952 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Instead of "SQUIRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLL!"

It would be "CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!"


----------

